# LG Sound bar LG LAS454B



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

I bout the LG LAS454B 2.1 sound bar during the holiday and got a screaming deal. It hooks up via optical cable to the LCD as most sound bars do. The problem I have is there seems to be a slight delay in the sound when comparing the TV speakers vs the Sound bar, the delay is milliseconds but it gives this slight echo when the sound bar volume is low and the TV speakers are close to the same volume. Anyone experience this with sound bars?

Also what do you do, keep the TV speakers down all the way and solely use the sound bar or have a balance between the 2? The TV speakers add a bit of treble so it's nice to have a balance.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

On some devices you can delay the sound - I dont see this facility within the sound bar user manual 
I would not expect the TV to have this option - but what is the TV make and model 

it may be worth going to the LG Website 
Support and then using the Chat to talk to an LG person


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks. It's a Samsung 50" not sure of the model. It's a base model about 3 years old.

I'll do some research. Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you were to add a delay, it would be to the TV speakers. The delay you are hearing, is because the sound reaches the TV speakers before it reaches the soundbar.

And yes, the typical solution is to not use the TV speakers, especially as the soundbar is in the same location anyway (ie: front and center).


----------

